# which broadband service to take at navi-mumbai



## dearkumar (Nov 12, 2007)

*hiiii, I am new at navi-mumbai and I want to have a broadband connection . So which services are there in Navi-mumbai ? I think to get a MTNL triband  I need to have a fixed phone. But I dont have any fixed phone that the problem . So what can I do ? what else option I have ?

*_however I am not willing to take Youtele(iqara) as I heard thats the worst service possible. _

somebody please provide any answer !!??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2007)

Check down Similar thread in the bottom of this page ..


----------

